# Winnipegger joining



## Gregmxwll (Feb 6, 2022)

Just came across this site, thought I would jump on. I am a retired guy with a garage shop, inside is a Tormach mill, a engine lathe, home made press brake, also a Tig welder and heat treat oven. It's nice to see a forum with locals, glad to come across it. Oh, in my basement I have what I started with is the Sherline lathe and mill.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  What's the thing in your profile picture?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 6, 2022)

Another welcome from Calgary Greg.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome aboard Greg, great place to spend slack times. Like you many members are retired. 

Enjoy!


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 6, 2022)

Gregmxwll said:


> Just came across this site, thought I would jump on. I am a retired guy with a garage shop, inside is a Tormach mill, a engine lathe, home made press brake, also a Tig welder and heat treat oven. It's nice to see a forum with locals, glad to come across it. Oh, in my basement I have what I started with is the Sherline lathe and mill.


welcome from Toronto


----------



## Dusty (Feb 6, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  What's the thing in your profile picture?



Hey Craig, looks like a miniature loader?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 6, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, looks like a miniature loader?



That's what I'm thinking to.  I'm fishing for details here


----------



## DPittman (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome.

I'm going to guess your profile pic is of a remote control electric dozer to deal with all that Winnipeg snow?


----------



## whydontu (Feb 6, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa, sounds like you are set up well, the guys always want to see pictures of what have and what your up to.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 7, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> That's what I'm thinking to.  I'm fishing for details here



Sometimes I think your main retirement hobby is fishing..... 

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham Ontario. Lots of Peggers on here!


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 7, 2022)

Welcome from Gaspe


----------



## Gregmxwll (Feb 7, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, looks like a miniature loader?










Here is a little better pic, I do have RC loader, I'll show you that soon.


----------



## Gregmxwll (Feb 7, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> Welcome from Ottawa, sounds like you are set up well, the guys always want to see pictures of what have and what your up to.





Here's my shop, It seems I am always into something, I am working on the RC snow plow, making a better version.


----------



## Gregmxwll (Feb 7, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  What's the thing in your profile picture?





 Here is the RC loader I made with mostly the Sherline years ago, I have it working on a air compressor and plan on upgrading to Hydraulics, It was more of a static model than a functional tractor. The RC in the profile is made to work and not look as cool.


----------



## Gregmxwll (Feb 7, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I'm going to guess your profile pic is of a remote control electric dozer to deal with all that Winnipeg snow?


Ya, first year with it, the testing part thus far. I found it to have some issues, the gear boxes are not up the task. Rebuilding as we speak.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool stuff!
Welcome from Vancouver Island


----------



## Snocrusher (Mar 29, 2022)

Greetings from just north of Wpg.


----------

